# Symbaroum Discord, for people looking for a game or are just curious to learn about it.



## ramflax (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello everyone, this thread is to introduce people to the world of symbaroum.




Symbaroum is a dark fantasy game that is easy to learn. It is a D20 system that has you aim to roll under your stat values for success. The game does not have classes but uses archetypes to help aid players in creating characters or you can create your own from scratch, pulling from the list of abilities and spells that are in the book.Its magic system is unique with its use of a force known as corruption, which can limit the amount of magic a player can use or they risk succumbing to the corruption and becoming an abomination before their allies very eyes. The game has a strong focus on exploration and mystery. The game can be quite harsh, death can be around every corner and with the increasing risk to yourself is the ever increasing chance for riches and power to make it worth that risk.




https://discord.gg/5W7aHJM 
Here is the link to our discord, whether you are looking for a game to join or are just curious about the world, we welcome everyone.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 31, 2018)

I'll move this to the advertising forum for you.


----------

